# HP Touchpad display video to TV CM9



## iTeRRoRiz3 (Apr 25, 2012)

I have done a lot of research to see if anyone has ever figured out how to display video to tv from the TP but I have been very unsuccessful. Everytime it seems someone gets close there is no response to whether or not it works. I would assume now with CM9 out it would be possible using a MHL adapter like the HTC ones or even something like an external graphics card micro usb to hdmi. ANY help would be appreciated. And a confirmation whether or not this is even possible in anyway.


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Touchpad's USB does not support MHL. Nothing will ever change that.


----------



## iTeRRoRiz3 (Apr 25, 2012)

Excuse me if this is a novice question but since the TP does not have mhl support that means no video through the micro usb then that would raise a question is it possible to work something like apple tv out or have it displayed wirelessly for mirroring or anything like that? I have heard of android apps that do wireless display I just don't know how it would work with the TP.


----------



## Jotokun (Sep 24, 2011)

It might be a tad choppy, but you could try a VNC server to mirror the Touchpad onto a computer, and then connect the computer to a TV? Hardware is out of the question, so any solution would have to be implemented through software and wifi.

Alternatively, there are some hardware devices made specifically to mirror Android devices through wifi. Not sure what they do differently than VNC but supposedly they're less choppy.


----------



## Larry94 (Oct 21, 2011)

The Play Station Portable had a plugin called Remotejoy that could output the display to the PC over USB. I wonder if something similar could be developed on android.

TP > PC > TV.


----------



## Brawlking (Aug 28, 2011)

Some versions of Andriod have a "beaming" capability built-in, like my phone can stream videos or pictures directly to my network connected TV. Would be cool if our devices on CM9 had this feature.


----------



## frenetic (Nov 30, 2011)

The closest I ever got was MyMobiler - it connected over wifi and displayed on my laptop, however you would get like 1fps so video was out of the question. Not recommended.


----------



## iTeRRoRiz3 (Apr 25, 2012)

Well that is very disappointing. I hope someone has some more ideas to get the video out to a tv some way.


----------

